# B*stards!



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Conservationists hoping to reintroduce the world's heaviest flying bird, the great bustard, to the UK are celebrating the birth of four chicks. 
The species was hunted to extinction in the UK in 1832, but was reintroduced to Salisbury Plain, in Wiltshire, six years ago. 
This is the second year running in which the birds have bred successfully in the wild. 
The RSPB said the chicks' birth was "fantastic news". 
Hand-reared An adult great bustard can be up to a metre (3ft) tall and weigh up to 44lb (20 kg). Its wingspan can reach nearly eight feet (2.4m). 
Males perform elaborate mating displays in which they fan their wings out and inflate their necks to reveal white plumage. 
The bustard's size made it an easy target for hunters, leading to its extinction, but in 2004 a project was launched to bring it back. 
Since then, 104 birds have been hand-reared in Russia before being flown to the UK and released onto the Salisbury Plain. 
Last year, at least three chicks were born in the wild and this year at least four more have been spotted. 

David Waters, founder of the Great Bustard Group and the driving force behind the reintroduction, said: "In spite of their considerable size, nesting females are notoriously hard to find, and thus other females are suspected of nesting in addition to the four we are aware of. 
"We very much hope these females will turn up with their youngsters later in the autumn, since the mother-offspring bond is especially strong and long-lasting." 
The nest sites are kept secret and eggs marked with permanent DNA glue to deter and help prosecute collectors. 
'Lost wildlife' One of the chicks born last summer was killed by a fox and another has not been seen for some months, although Mr Waters is optimistic it may still be alive. 
The former policeman set up the Great Bustard Group in 1998 after becoming fascinated by the birds as a teenager. 
"I remember thinking all the interesting birds live in places like Papua New Guinea or the Galapagos," he said. 
"Then I remember seeing displaying male bustards, and thinking no matter how far you go I don't think you will see a better sight in the bird world than that." 
Dr Mark Avery, conservation director for the RSPB, which is supporting the project, said: "Restoring lost wildlife and lost landscapes to Britain are among the RSPB's most important objectives. 
"The encouraging signs that the return of the great bustard is edging closer is fantastic news." 



BBC


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

This makes me happy 

I love the fact that they are trying to re-introduced some of Britain's best birds of prey, near where i live they are trying to re-introduce sea eagles and it annoys me that lots of farms have "say no to sea eagles" banners up - they were here first and its such a shame that the population has made natural wildlife decrease - especially these magnificent birds


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Good news ror a change


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Breadrun said:


> This makes me happy
> 
> I love the fact that they are trying to re-introduced some of Britain's best birds of prey, near where i live they are trying to re-introduce sea eagles and it annoys me that lots of farms have "say no to sea eagles" banners up - they were here first and its such a shame that the population has made natural wildlife decrease - especially these magnificent birds


+1 I would love to see more birds of prey, I am fascinated by them :2thumb:


----------



## BISH9098 (Apr 16, 2010)

I heard on the news that the plan to reintroduce sea eagles to mainland britain has been shelved unfortunately :sad:


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

DAMN! ur right  looks like the farmers got their way Scheme to return sea eagles to Suffolk falls victim to budget cuts - Nature, Environment - The Independent


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

BISH9098 said:


> I heard on the news that the plan to reintroduce sea eagles to mainland britain has been shelved unfortunately :sad:


They are coming over themselves though. 

They're now on mainland Scotland and some have come south towards the Lake District, having been spotted on the Cumbrian side of the Solway Firth. If they continue to breed successfully they will gradually move southwards.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

It's nice to see all these birds making a comeback, we've got the cranes breeding up here in norfolk in decent numbers now, would like to see more golden orioles introduced as they're not doing so well.

But least most of the birds of prey are doing well, red kites seem to be everywhere compared to a few years ago, got montagu's,marsh and hen harriers all in norfolk the only the marsh and montagu's breed.

Plus theres corncrakes, stone curlews and various different rarer warblers doing ok.

You never know as it starts to get warmer maybe things like black kites and white storks will start breeding over here.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> It's nice to see all these birds making a comeback, we've got the cranes breeding up here in norfolk in decent numbers now, would like to see more golden orioles introduced as they're not doing so well.
> 
> But least most of the birds of prey are doing well, red kites seem to be everywhere compared to a few years ago, got montagu's,marsh and hen harriers all in norfolk the only the marsh and montagu's breed.
> 
> ...


 nice to see you back on here : victory:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

feorag said:


> They are coming over themselves though.
> 
> They're now on mainland Scotland and some have come south towards the Lake District, having been spotted on the Cumbrian side of the Solway Firth. If they continue to breed successfully they will gradually move southwards.


Yeah - I went to see Sea Eagles on Mull last year, they are a sight - absolutely huge !
Had crows mobbing them that looked like little black dots ! :gasp:

Saw another on the mainland just near Tarbert too, fantastic creatures....


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Breadrun said:


> This makes me happy
> 
> I love the fact that they are trying to re-introduced some of Britain's best birds of prey, near where i live they are trying to re-introduce sea eagles and it annoys me that lots of farms have "say no to sea eagles" banners up - they were here first and its such a shame that the population has made natural wildlife decrease - especially these magnificent birds


At least you just get the signs down your way. Up my neck of the woods the farmers are going all out with poison bait :devil::devil:!!!
A raid was carried out on a local estate and it seems like quite a number of dead birds of prey were found. I hope the **** estate owner gets his comeuppance!!


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

thats ruthless crabman - its really bad to see what extremes people will do if they dont like something - bring back corporal punishment i say


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

The human race is so destructive, the planet would be much better off if we all died out.

And f*** the farmers, bunch of t***s.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Adam98150 said:


> The human race is so destructive, the planet would be much better off if we all died out.
> 
> And f*** the farmers, bunch of t***s.


I just think we should all try and live in harmony but unfortunately life isnt like that and has never been like it, its survival of the fittest and every single animal has that "do or die" momentum - just a shame thats all but at least we have charities who do good work trying to preserve nature


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

It is good to see the return of species that are native, extinct here due to hunting.

It really pisses me off all these anti-sea eagle things. No-one has any right to say what native animals can / cannot live. Sea eagles have been re-introduced in Scotland, and they will find their way. They should be protected and allowed to re-establish... "Oh it'll scare my pigs!" Shut up.

They wouldn't re-introduce the wolf, they wouldn't want ANYTHING re-introduced. Miserable! "We can't re-introduce the butterfly! They have tiny flappy wings that might make my pigs sad because they always wished they could fly!"


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Soulwax said:


> It is good to see the return of species that are native, extinct here due to hunting.
> 
> It really pisses me off all these anti-sea eagle things. No-one has any right to say what native animals can / cannot live. Sea eagles have been re-introduced in Scotland, and they will find their way. They should be protected and allowed to re-establish... "Oh it'll scare my pigs!" Shut up.
> 
> They wouldn't re-introduce the wolf, they wouldn't want ANYTHING re-introduced. Miserable! "We can't re-introduce the butterfly! They have tiny flappy wings that might make my pigs sad because they always wished they could fly!"


exactly its laughable that a pig would be scared by something flying over head.... i dont hear them banning other birds and helicopters... yes i know helicopters go higher they still make a noise though


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

We're too dominant, too smart. A whole level over all of the other species. It seems slightly uneven in all honesty. They have no idea how to pollute the earth, but we can and do without any remorse. This place is well and truly doomed now.

Morons.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Breadrun said:


> thats ruthless crabman - its really bad to see what extremes people will do if they dont like something - bring back corporal punishment i say


I know what you mean mate!
A school near Inverness somewhere had a project going together with the RSPB. They'd fitted a tag to one of the local red kites and it was the kiddies' job to monitor the bird's movement. It would apparently travel as far away as half way down England and then return to The Black Isle (just north of Inverness). Apparently this very kite was one of the birds found at hte aforementioned estate 
I hope they make the owner go and tell those kids in person where their bird has gone! :devil:


----------

